# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Ron Love - 1987 Mr. Olympia (HUGE) VIDEO

## 1981

Ron Love - 1987 Mr. Olympia (HUGE)

----------


## MuscleScience

Who is your favorite in that era 1981?

I was always a fan of the Mentzers and Bob Paris. Paris had one of the most authentically perfect physiques, nobody approached that until Milos Sarcov came along.

----------


## 1981

> Who is your favorite in that era 1981?
> 
> I was always a fan of the Mentzers and Bob Paris. Paris had one of the most authentically perfect physiques, nobody approached that until Milos Sarcov came along.


I was a Haney, Bannout and Paris fan.

----------


## kelkel

Love's chest-delts-arms were always phenomenal.

----------


## MuscleScience

> I was a Haney, Bannout and Paris fan.


Hahaha man Bannout is a name I have heard in awhile. He was the "lion of Lebanon," right?. His side pose was one of the best flowing I thought. Nothing over powered anything. And he was a smaller guy too.

----------


## 1981

> Hahaha man Bannout is a name I have heard in awhile. He was the "lion of Lebanon," right?. His side pose was one of the best flowing I thought. Nothing over powered anything. And he was a smaller guy too.



Yes. He was very well blanced.

----------

